# Typical for rescues to want dogs already in your household speutered?



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

So in looking to get back to being a two-dog household again, I was considering rescuing. 

Naturally dogs coming to you from a rescue are altered. I get it. I too am appalled by all the folks on Craigslist who pass around intact dogs and consign the animal to being a puppy factory if they even remotely resemble being purebred. 

But I was just shot down by a rescue because my GSD (coming up on two years old in March) is not neutered. I do not have plans to neuter not do I have plans to breed. He isn't broken, so why fix. No joke, they hypothesized to me that an unplanned breeding could happen at the dog park or while I have my dog out in public with me and thus contribute to the pet overpopulation issue. I am sorry, this is funny to me.

*So my simple question is - is this a common policy?* Am I just frustrating myself and wasting time in seeking to work thru rescues? Reading around on various rescue websites I have only seen ONE rescue out of 7 sites polled that comes right out and says this is a deal breaker - the others are just pointing you at the application which has questions about the WHY of your current dogs not being speutered. 

I have cats and I have this dork of a GSD so a situation where the dog has been fostered and their tendencies are better known is going to be more successful versus heading to the pound. I am also limited because I can admit to being a bit of a breed snob - I tend to limit to a few molosser breeds. Yes, I know I am a horrible person for this.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes It's common. They seem to think it's a sign of responsible pet ownership. Some won't let you foster if your dogs aren't fixed either.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

First I have heard of this. They are trying to demand you see things their way and bend to their will...Don't do it. What's next...what food to feed, how many walks you go on, what flee and tick med to use, etc.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Well “he’s not broken so why fix him” probably isn’t going to go over well on an app, lol, although I know what you mean 
I have only volunteered for 3 rescues, all in the same area, 2 different breeds - I’ve placed dogs in homes with intact dogs (all males, although not consciously intentional) with no problems. All were viewed on a case by case basis. Admittedly, the reasoning was for sport/show, or medical reasoning..... but none the less, it happened, and with solid reasoning - I don’t think you’re wasting your time.

Shelter direct is certainly an easier route and for what it’s worth, of all my rescued GSDs, the only one that was fostered (with a cat), remains the only one that ultimately turned out not to be cat-friendly.

ETA: talking to a friend that’s here... she said it tends to be more common in certain or all-breed rescues.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

This is nothing new. I looked at adopting many years ago, and that was one of the oh so many strikes against me. Kicker was that the intact male dog was not my dog although it lived in the same household and I had no say so or control over what happened with that dog.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I think some rescues can be borderline hoarders- not all but it can sure look like it to me. I also think sure it is very easy to become close minded when everything they see but this is a sad thing. . We always enjoy watching Amanda to the rescue at the same time loving my breeders. I know of two homes where pets from two different rescues could have incredible homes and tons of love but denied. one person had a toddler and the rescue would not adopt them out a kitten and one person had no fence. If these people lied and said they had a fence and no toddler it would amounted to very lucky animals. It made no sense and puzzling. Having no fence - depending on the breed- can mean an improved effort to do something with the dog and not all toddlers are unsupervised monsters. I adopted a guinea pig at a rescue it took 7 days for me to get clear to get this guinea pig with all different kinds of references. I think I called them every other day. When asked if I my pets where neutered I went on a rant which they seem to not disagree about keeping dogs intact or not mattered because I was bringing home guinea pigs. I’m not bashing rescues and I am very greatful for the reputable rescues out there I just see some gaps with regards to mistrust in people based on what they have to encounter.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, I had a 12 year old intact male Whippet and the GSD rescue refused to consider me adopting a* spayed* female GSD! So I went to a breeder who allows me to make my own decisions. It is easier to foster a human child than a dog in our area.


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

After my GSD, Becca, passed on 8-31-18, I took a look online at shelters in my area of CA. I didn't see any GSD's at that point in time. There may have been some after all the CA fires, but I already purchased a puppy from a breeder at that point. I think that rescues that focus on a certain breed, tend to scoop up a particular breed from their local shelters.

I didn't get a dog from a GSD rescue, because of the scrutiny and degree of vetting involved. I understand the need to find a good home for a dog, with a responsible owner. I, also, feel that it can seem like it might be easier to adopt a child. I guess I wasn't up the the scrutiny at the time, so I purchased from a breeder.

Rescues likely prevent some adoptions that shouldn't happen. I wonder, however, about how many people would have been great pet parents, if they weren't denied an adoption or scared away.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

I looked into rescue several years ago, and yes, they would not allow anyone with an intact dog to adopt.

I tried to ask about a particular dog that was on their website, but the person I called refused to answer even the simplest question, as in "Is that dog still available?" until I filled out the adoption application and sent them a non-refundable $20 along with the application. One question would cost me $20? Needless to say, I didn't pursue that dog.

That experience really turned me off and I've found my dogs elsewhere. It's really unfortunate since there are many dogs that would get great homes if not for some of those rules that I consider totally unreasonable.


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

Pretty sure the stringent vetting mentality helps feed the BYB pet market. How many folks set their morals aside when they realize the breed specific rescues want to charge $500 and scrutinize the **** out of them before summarily rejecting - all for an animal that probably originated from a BYB and they are going to be as invested in a genetic crap shoot as if they cut out the middleman and go BYB shopping themselves. Sad panda. *gets off of soap box*

I have had BYB dogs before I realized the ramifications. I am not without sin. Guess I will have to seek atonement other than thru adoption. I don't think I will be donating to this particular rescue and feeding the God complex. Sadly, there is no other rescue in AZ for the breed I am looking at, and they do have relationships with the shelters for first dibs on the breed as it comes thru. 
@Jenny720 - Dude! Insane guinea pig screening.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Either rescuing is for you, or it’s not. It’s that simple.
Just as the scrutiny of some rescues is a turn off... so is the $2500+ price tag of breeders, to some. Both send folks seeking out byb to some degree. Both are merely doing what they can to support the breed and recoup costs.

The blame game and excuses get old. Acquire your dog where you see fit.

Rescues still get adopters and breeders still get buyers. There are bad rescues that ruin it for others and bad breeders that ruin it for others.

People are regularly encouraged to do their research, contact breeders, visit clubs and trials.... get involved. If the same we’re encouraged of the rescue process - it could improve that relationship and allow you to see various sides.

For everyone with a toddler and 5ft fence that gets offended because of the rejection... there are a handful of rescues that have hopped fences and 100+ applications requesting a dog that is perfect around toddlers. I agree, a case by case approach is best (and personally that’s my experience with the rescues I’ve been connected to).... but on volunteer time and donated dollars - sometimes they just have to come up with a generalized policy and stick to it.

At different times, I fostered for rescues, did home visits, walked dogs, helped at adoption events, etc - when it came time to adopt my dogs.... I was granted a simple and streamlined process that allowed me to acquire Gia while I was a freelance 18yr old living in a studio apartment..... or paying a mere $32 for Tilden because that was the rescues rate to cover his shots and neuter. No scrutiny. No high fees. I had been vetted through my time and dedication.

Just another perspective.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Hellish said:


> Pretty sure the stringent vetting mentality helps feed the BYB pet market. How many folks set their morals aside when they realize the breed specific rescues want to charge $500 and scrutinize the **** out of them before summarily rejecting - all for an animal that probably originated from a BYB and they are going to be as invested in a genetic crap shoot as if they cut out the middleman and go BYB shopping themselves. Sad panda. *gets off of soap box*
> 
> I have had BYB dogs before I realized the ramifications. I am not without sin. Guess I will have to seek atonement other than thru adoption. I don't think I will be donating to this particular rescue and feeding the God complex. Sadly, there is no other rescue in AZ for the breed I am looking at, and they do have relationships with the shelters for first dibs on the breed as it comes thru.
> 
> @Jenny720 - Dude! Insane guinea pig screening.


What breed are you looking at?


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

I'll PM you, @eddie1976E to avoid outing the rescue. =)


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

On the one occasion when I approached a rescue group, I ran into the same problem. I'd just lost my male IW, and my unspayed female was pining mightily. Breeder didn't have a litter planned for that year, so it would have been close to an 18 month wait. So, I briefly listened to some friends and reached out to a local rescue. My goal was to find a youngish dog or puppy (of any breed or mix) whose temperament and build would be a good fit. 

Found one at a local rescue. Filled out the application (including references).... and suddenly ran head on into their "policy" not to adopt (hate that word) to a family that had an unneutered dog on the premises. If I was willing to spay my female, they'd be willing to let me have the pup. Un huh. I pointed out two issues: First, nowhere on their website or application was the policy either implied or spelled out. So, did they have it in writing anywhere? Umm, no. Well, that being the case, why was I being held to a policy that wasn't documented anywhere?

The second issue that I pointed out was that I had a longstanding relationship with the breeder from whom I'd purchased my female IW. (Ironically, the breeder had given me a glowing, written recommendation). I also pointed out that the female was show quality, had been shown and that I'd agreed, in writing, with the breeder not to spay the female unless there were pressing health concerns. I also pointed out that were I to spay the dog, I would be unable to show her per my agreement with the breeder. I also asked them to consider the implications of my willingness to violate a signed agreement (with the breeder) in order to comply with an undocumented policy that they claimed to have. If I was willing to do how could they trust that I would provide even minimal care to their dog? I certainly wouldn't trust them were the roles reversed. Finally, I pointed out that, unless they fervently believed in immaculate conception, there would be no 'accidents;'_ their pup was already neutered._ 

The sheer irrationality of the whole exchange annoyed me so much that I promptly withdrew my application and left. Later, I found a scruffy, well-built puppy at the local shelter who adored my female (as she adored him). 

A final note. The dog that I was initially interested in stayed at the rescue facility for another 9 months before he was removed from their adoptions page...

:frown2:


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

I looked into AZ GSD rescues a while back and had an experience similar to what @Hellish described. No intact dogs in the home. Lots of other requirements as well, but that one was the deal-breaker.


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

If you had the time, I'd take a three day tour of southern shelters, incorporate it into a vacation. Unless you are looking for a really rare breed, you are likely to find a nice "pet" quality pooch looking for a family. Go directly to the shelter, and leave the rescues out of it. You'll have to be tough and screen carefully (that is hard) but you are highly likely to find what you are looking for in a kill municipal/county shelter in the right locations in the US. Most shelters will require the dog is sterilized prior to adoption, but won't care about the status of other dogs in your home. 

I've never adopted from a rescue, but I have adopted from shelters and I've also adopted strays. All my shelter dogs, and strays, have been incredible pets and companions, no health or behavioral issues, and lived to healthy old age. I did chose the dog very carefully. 

I bought my last two dogs from breeders, because I wanted something specific (working/sport). But I would not hesitate to take a road trip and adopt a good pet from a shelter.

As a general rule, I do not like "rescues" and find that many of the people involved in animal rescue have hoarding tendencies, have borderline (or worse) mental health, don't understand dog and especially dog breed behavior, push spay-neuter hard but don't screen for other communicable diseases which they transport all over the country (sometimes all over the world), and can even be corrupt in their finances. Some rescues even buy small breed (or other desirable) pups from actual puppy mills, then re-sell with a sob story for even more. Thus, they are helping to keep actual puppy mills in business, and even marketing their product for them. 

There are also wonderful breed-specific rescues that do a lot of good, but chose carefully. 

Turning a great home down because another dog in the household is intact, I think they are using that more as a metric of the quality of the potential new home, than because they are concerned about actual breeding. It's a poor metric, however, and should be more of a case-by-case decision.


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

Aly said:


> A final note. The dog that I was initially interested in stayed at the rescue facility for another 9 months before he was removed from their adoptions page...
> :frown2:


This is so sad. But we can hope that the foster environment was at least enriching and loving during.

I see some recommendations for shelter dogs. I feel like I need to steer clear of that avenue for the safety of my rescued fur babies already in my home (3 black cats). I was hoping that thru a rescue that someone who was fostering could give info on temperament and drives and of course arrange meet and greets. I don't want to be the person who goes to the shelter and then sends the animal back thru the shelter for a second deadly pass if the prey drive is unmanageable. It feels like roulette to me. 

Alright, so I am gleaning that unaltered animals in the home is a typical sticking point with rescues, and that rescues evaluating on a more individual basis is atypical. Thank you community!


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Hellish said:


> This is so sad. But we can hope that the foster environment was at least enriching and loving during.


One would hope so, but the available evidence just isn't there. This particular (well-funded) rescue had its own, "state of the art" facility. Admittedly beautiful enclosures for each animal, but they were still cages. I'd call every so often, because I was curious to see what happened with the dog. He was available for adoption for 9 months, and then suddenly, he "wasn't available." When I called the last time, staff couldn't/wouldn't say why (i.e., whether he'd found a home) just that he "wasn't available." I wouldn't be surprised to find that they'd moved him on (perhaps out of state) to make room for another dog. It was a no kill facility, so there's that...

Sometimes you just get lucky, though. What I ended up with was a charming, bold and highly intelligent outsized terrier mix (shelter said GSD mix, but, aside from his personality, I never thought so). At 2+ months, he came with a sterling character, a fierce sense of what was right/fair and what was not, and the grit to back it up. IOW, he was a biter; it was _never_ random and proved to be manageable, but it was always there. We had 10+ wonderful years with my "fuzzy judge," until we lost him suddenly to hermangio. I was _very _lucky to find him and miss him deeply to this day.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Hellish said:


> This is so sad. But we can hope that the foster environment was at least enriching and loving during.
> 
> I see some recommendations for shelter dogs. I feel like I need to steer clear of that avenue for the safety of my rescued fur babies already in my home (3 black cats). I was hoping that thru a rescue that someone who was fostering could give info on temperament and drives and of course arrange meet and greets. I don't want to be the person who goes to the shelter and then sends the animal back thru the shelter for a second deadly pass if the prey drive is unmanageable. It feels like roulette to me.
> 
> Alright, so I am gleaning that unaltered animals in the home is a typical sticking point with rescues, and that rescues evaluating on a more individual basis is atypical. Thank you community!


 
I would ask if you could take the dog into the cat room to see how s/he handles cats - call so you don't have to go there and feel bad about leaving without a dog (I'd come home with like 6 cats :grin2. 
Some shelters even test for this prior to putting the dog up for adoption.
When I was younger we were about to adopt a husky mix through a rescue but we stopped because as we were waiting for the paperwork he had WAY too much interest in the cats housed across the room. Even though they said he was good with cats, having just went through extensive training with our other dog to not hurt the cats, we didn't want to go through that again (or I didn't). We ended up with a GSD mix from the city shelter who didn't mind cats.


----------

